

Where are the best examples of advisory board contracts? - giltleaf

I ended up in a conversation with a food startup in need of some help&#x2F;guidance but unable to pay for a new position. It falls within an area of interest to me, but I want to create a relationship that goes beyond and is more beneficial than ad hoc volunteering my time. I will be the only marketing professional in the mix as well as the only one with industry experience.<p>Where resources can I use to make sure this relationship gets off on the right foot?
======
jseeff
It sounds like you may be looking for more than just an advisory board
agreement no? What exactly is it that you want the agreement to deal with?

~~~
giltleaf
Thanks for looking into answering. Work spun out of control so I wasn't super
diligent on this.

Basically, I'm looking to get resume fluff from the deal with possible
investment in the company (options). In return, I want to provide them with
solid marketing strategy and general advice on overall industry trends.

------
kjs3
You need a lawyer versed in contract law.

